# Free Pen Blanks to Beginning Turners ((Ended)



## Sirfishalot (Dec 23, 2016)

I previously was gifted these pen blanks by @David Seaba but there is no way in the foreseeable future that I will have a chance to use them with all the other woods I have obtained so I would like to re-gift them to another beginning turner. All you have to do is cover the shipping cost for the medium flat rate box. First two members to reply can each take 1 box. 
There are various species of wood including a few burls. 

JayT

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2016)

I've never turned a pen 


Seriously though, Great gesture! Things like this are what WB is all about!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2016)

Great gesture Jay! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2016)

Those are some great looking boxes for someone that is learning, heck those are great for an experienced turner.
Awesome of you to do this Jay!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 23, 2016)

They have to go through @Don Ratcliff first

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

To the map Lou!

I just wish I wasn't homeless right now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

That's awesome Jay, I wonder if @barry richardson did anything with the pine I sent him...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 23, 2016)

Can I help it that high school geography taught everyone that Hawaii was just one place on the map. Had I known the islanders get particular I would have taken more caution.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> To the map Lou!
> 
> I just wish I wasn't homeless right now...



I thought you had a tent?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I thought you had a tent?


Who do you think I am? The Joneses!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Can I help it that high school geography taught everyone that Hawaii was just one place on the map. Had I known the islanders get particular I would have taken more caution.


It's not that hard, here this is all you need to know about geography...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2016)

Do you guys have to jack every thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 23, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Do you guys have to jack every thread!


I was coerced...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 23, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's awesome Jay, I wonder if @barry richardson did anything with the pine I sent him...


The pine I made a table for my doll house with, and made a couple of turnings with the other pieces, I will post some pictures after the hollidays....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Dec 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It's not that hard, here this is all you need to know about geography...
> 
> View attachment 119102


I have been SCRATCHED off the map!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 28, 2016)

i as well seem to be part of the scribbled deplorables

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I have been SCRATCHED off the map!





vegas urban lumber said:


> i as well seem to be part of the scribbled deplorables



Don't worry guys, y'all still matter to us. Nevermind what the stoopid Islander says or does! Tony


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 28, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I have been SCRATCHED off the map!





vegas urban lumber said:


> i as well seem to be part of the scribbled deplorables



That's wasn't me. I have an alibi on retainer for the post in question. There has been recent activity involving moderators tampering with my posts. This time they have gone TO far. I feel betrayed, belittled, bewildered and buffaloed by the buffoonery behind the curtain of wb. Basically, I think you guys are awesome BUT someone is trying to throw me under the bus...

That's my story and I'm sticking you it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I have been SCRATCHED off the map!





vegas urban lumber said:


> i as well seem to be part of the scribbled deplorables



Me too!!! I guess we should start being nice to the crazy homeless islander......


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 28, 2016)

On second thought...nah....Its more fun egging him on.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 28, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's wasn't me. I have an alibi on retainer for the post in question. There has been recent activity involving moderators tampering with my posts. This time they have gone *TO* far. I feel betrayed, belittled, bewildered and buffaloed by the buffoonery behind the curtain of wb. Basically, I think you guys are awesome BUT someone is trying to throw me under the bus...
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking you it...



I object! Any of the mods would know better than to use 'to' when they really meant 'too'...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> On second thought...nah....Its more fun egging him on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 29, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I object! Any of the mods would know better than to use 'to' when they really meant 'too'...


Yes, thank you for pointing that out....


----------



## Kfrans (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi, I am a brand new turner. Well I will be as soon as I get my lathe here at the beginning of February. I'd be very interested in one of these boxes if you still have them.

Kimberly

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2017)

@Sirfishalot we have a winner!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kfrans (Jan 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Sirfishalot we have a winner!!!


I'm using this site on my iphone and can't message @Sirfishalot. Hopefully he sees this. I hadn't realized the post had ended when I posted. But if he still has the boxes, I would love the one pictured on the right in the picture. Anyway, hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Kfrans (Jan 5, 2017)

Kfrans said:


> I'm using this site on my iphone and can't message @Sirfishalot. Hopefully he sees this. I hadn't realized the post had ended when I posted. But if he still has the boxes, I would love the one pictured on the right in the picture. Anyway, hope to hear from you soon!


Disregard last, I just figured out how to start a conversation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

